

Ask HN:Why does Bing Map in any web page hogs all the navigation events? - sidcool

An example is : http://www.amctheatres.com/movie-theatres/amc-tilghman-square-8<p>Also this: http://locators.bankofamerica.com/locator/locator/2302__Fannin__St,__Ste__100_77002_HOUSTON_TX/bank_branch_locations/action=route<p>Click anywhere on the web page and hit up down or side way keys, it always moves the map and not the web  page.<p>Is this a bug?
======
sidcool
Clickable Examples :

[http://www.amctheatres.com/movie-theatres/amc-tilghman-
squar...](http://www.amctheatres.com/movie-theatres/amc-tilghman-square-8)

[http://locators.bankofamerica.com/locator/locator/2302__Fann...](http://locators.bankofamerica.com/locator/locator/2302__Fannin__St,__Ste__100_77002_HOUSTON_TX/bank_branch_locations/action=route)

